# Nature's Domain?



## Plushie (Aug 9, 2010)

I was at Costco today with my dad and looked over at the dog foods and they have this new (well, new to me lol) food called Nature's Domain Salmon & Sweet Potato (ingredients and stuff here), made by Diamond. It's also grain-free. Can anyone tell me if this is a good doggy kibble? Has anyone here tried it before? How does it compare with Kirkland dog food?
It has an awful lot of potato in the ingredients, lol.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Diamond is one of the biggest private label producers of pet food there is, making formulas for every price point and marketing approach. Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, anyone? Taste of the Wild, y'all? Diamond "Naturals"? Unfortunately this massive operation has generated more than its share of recalls but you have to give them credit for giving the consumer what she wants: apparently TOTW (this forum's hands down favorite despite Diamond's "dodgy" rep) is so successful that Costco, who must buy Millions of $s of Kirkland from Diamond, is experiementing with grainless kibble. This is either a major breakthrough for doggy diets or another example of the decline of civilization, depending on how you look at it.

I'd guess that the food is worth every penny of what it costs, no more or less, given the Diamond-Costco relationship and customer. It's certainly not going to be better than TOTW and it's hopefully cheaper than TOTW, maybe slightly more than Kirkland. Like all kibbles it's probably harmless fed in moderation and rotation, so if it's convenient for you to buy dog food at Costco and you have no problem with Kirkland then Nature's Domain is another option.

It *does* seem to have a LOT of potato in it, doesn't it? But I feed Whole Earth Farms, which has more grain than a silo, so what do I know?


----------



## Dreadog (Jun 12, 2009)

I just found this food at my local Costco, and I wanted to bump this up to see if anyone has tried the Nature's Domain Salmon and Potato grain free food from Costco? 

Here is the ingrediant list:

Ingredients
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

And the nutritional analysis:

Crude Protein 24.0% minimum 
Crude Fat 14.0% minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum 
Moisture 10.0% maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg
minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg
minimum 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.4% minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum


----------



## BraveheartDogs (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been feeding it for several months now. I have a couple of dogs that have really bad allergies so I thought I would give it a try after it was recommended by some Cavalier breeders. My dogs love it and they are doing very well on it. I am thrilled that Winnie and Fooey, the two with horrible allergies are doing so good on it.


----------

